# Xcode pour Mac Powerpc?



## D0nut (3 Mai 2012)

Salut à tous et à toutes, 
En ce moment je cherche le logiciel Xcode pour Mac Powerpc G5 10.5.8 mais je ne le trouve pas... 
Si quelqu'un le trouve ou sait où le trouver merci de me répondre!!! 

Cordialement,
D0nut


----------



## lappartien (4 Mai 2012)

x code est dans le cd ( applis developer un peu comme BSD), c'est à prendre sur le cd d'install.
ou tu as un autre cd avec les applis developer à part. X code est dessus. pour désinstaller fais-donc une recherche mac g ou google (les recherches mac g n'étant pas faciles)...


----------



## D0nut (4 Mai 2012)

Je n'ai pas le cd...


----------



## lappartien (4 Mai 2012)

léo ou x code... TSSSSSSSSSSS pas bien donuts c'est pas du gateau avec toi.
important d'avoir x code for you?


----------



## ntx (4 Mai 2012)

Sur le site développeur d'Apple.


----------



## D0nut (5 Mai 2012)

En fait je cherche un bon logiciel de programmation comme Xcode pour Powerpc!


----------



## ntx (5 Mai 2012)

Xcode, disponible sur le site développeur d'Apple.  Tu te crées un compte (gratuit) et tu te connectes et, en fouillant un peu,  tu auras accès à une page pour télécharger les anciennes versions de Xcode.


----------



## Vivid (5 Mai 2012)

D0nut a dit:


> En fait je cherche un bon logiciel de programmation comme Xcode pour Powerpc!



Je ne suis pas sur que Metrowerk marche sur quelle version d'Os X, mais ++ pour CodeWarrior.


----------



## wronis (5 Mai 2012)

Sur powerPc G5 et leopard (10.5.8) la dernière version de Xcode qui fonctionne est la 3.1.4.
Je l'ai récupéré à l'époque chez apple mais je sais plus si on peut la trouver. Je pense que c'est trouvable sur un tracker bittorent.
Cette version fait environ 1 GO.


----------



## D0nut (6 Mai 2012)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses! je crois que j'ai enfin trouvé  
MERCI! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h28 ----------

Si ça peut aider des gens je donne le lien où se trouve le téléchargement que j'ai trouvé de Xcode v3 (ou version plus ancienne comme la 2.4 ou la 2.4.1) :
https://developer.apple.com/downloads/index.action#
-> si ce n'est pas la bonne page c'est la 6  (on change de page avec les petite flèche en bas à droite)

encore* MERCI* pour vos conseil vous m'avez tous aidez!!!


----------

